# Tartan 10



## HarrietG (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone sail a Tartan 10 in SF Bay? I am thinking of buying one and want to weigh the pros and cons.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

HarrietG said:


> Anyone sail a Tartan 10 in SF Bay? I am thinking of buying one and want to weigh the pros and cons.


I noticed no response.

I learned to sail on a Tartan 10 in Galveston Bay 25 years. Nice race boat for a older design: hge cockpit, tiller steering. As a cruising boat it left a lot to be desired: exposed engine, forward head, minimalist galley, pipe berths, flush deck.

I do not have much experience with SF Bay, but a Tartan 10 should be OK there.

Jack


----------



## HarrietG (Dec 14, 2008)

What is your favorite 30 to 34 foot cruisier?


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Im sorry I have nothing to add on Tartans, but welcome to Sailnet.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

HarrietG said:


> What is your favorite 30 to 34 foot cruisier?


For coastal cruising - Catalina 34, good value for money, lots of them around

For offshore - Crealock 34, solid boat, traditional design,but modern boat

Jack


----------

